# Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen



## jrewing4 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem Teich dieses Jahr jede Menge Fadenalgen. Angelegt haben wir ihn letztes Jahr, und obwohl wir da am Anfang keinen Filter hatten und im Sommer über 400 Jungfische rausgefangen haben, war der Fadenalgenbewuchs bei weitem nicht so stark.
Jetzt hat mir unserer Händler ein Gerät angeboten, das aufgeladene Kufperionen freisetzt. Hier eine url: . Ob es das gleiche Gerät ist, weis ich nicht, die Funktionsweise ist aber gleich.
Hier im Forum habe ich schon ein paar Artikel über Kupfer im Wasser und die Folgen gelesen.
Was haltet Ihr von einem solchen Gerät, bzw. hat jemand ein solches schon einmal ausprobiert? Oder noch besser, wie kommt Ihr diesen Schei.... Fadenalgen bei???
Kurzbeschreibung: Unserer Teich ist ein Folienteich mit ca. 26.000 Ltr., er ist als Naturteich gestaltet, und der Filter ist ein Biotec 18 von Oase mit UV Klärer.
Eine ausführlichere Beschreibung findet Ihr unter: www.himbeerranch.de.
Kleine Info für ISDN Benutzer, da ich selber so eine arme Sau bin, habe ich darauf geachtet, das die Ladezeiten kurz sind und man nicht vorm Bildschirm verhungert.
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen.
Danke + Tschüß + Schöne Pfingsten
Steffen


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Steffen,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Das Pro und Kontra zu Kupfer hast Du hier sicherlich schon lesen können. Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, weil es nur an den Symptomen etwas zu ändern versucht. 
Besser wäre es doch aber dauerhaft die Ursache abzustellen, oder?! 
Hast Du zufällig mal die Wasserwerte gemessen?

Fadenalgen kommen oft dann auf, wenn man die "bösen" Schwebalgen mit Hilfe einer UVC-Lampe unter Kontrolle halten will. 
Wenn Du mit etwas grünem Wasser leben kannst, würde ich mal die UVC für die nächsten Wochen/Monate abstellen...
Algen sind gerade im Frühjahr für eine kurze Zeit völlig normal im Teich. Sie sind in der Nährstoffverwertung wesentlich schneller und effektiver (bei niedrigeren Temperaturen) als die höheren Pflanzen. Und das ist gut so... ohne Algen würden viele Fische kaum Winter und Frühjahr überstehen.

Ursache eines vermehrten Algenwuchses ist eigentlich immer ein Nährstoffüberschuss im Teich. 
Um diesen zu unterbinden gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. 
1. Fütterung reduzieren.
2. Viele Pflanzen (auch Unterwasserpflanzen) einsetzen.
3. Eingebrachtes Substrat im Teich auf Nährstoffgehalt überprüfen (ist hoffentlich keine Teicherde!)
4. Überprüfen ob Wasser von höher liegenden Flächen bei Regen in den Teich laufen kann.

Eine Kombination aus den genannten Punkten führt m.M.n. am schnellsten zum Erfolg.


----------



## jrewing4 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Annett,
Danke erstmal für Deinen Willkommensgruß.
Die Wasserwerte hat meine Frau  vor kurzem gemessen und die waren, glaube ich OK.
Wie meinst du das eigentlich mit den Schwebealgen unter Kontrolle halten? Bedeuted mehr Schwebealgen dann weniger Fadenalgen und umgekehrt?
Das Problem ist auch, das die vielen Fadenalgen sich jetzt schon an den Steinen und vor allem an den Pflanzen festsetzen und so auch nicht von der Pumpe angezogen werden.
Pflanzen haben wir jede Menge, auch Unterwasserpflanzen. Teicherde haben wir überhaupt nicht benutzt, nur Sand und Kies. Wasser kann auch nicht hineinlaufen, der Teich ist nämlich „Höhergelegt“.
Vielleicht schauhst du ihn Dir am besten mal auf meiner Hp an. Da ich keine Digicam habe, sind die Bilder schon etwas älter, aber man kann trotzdem die Pflanzenmenge und Arten erahnen.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## jrewing4 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*



			
				jrewing4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst du das eigentlich mit den Schwebealgen unter Kontrolle halten? Bedeuted mehr Schwebealgen dann weniger Fadenalgen und umgekehrt?




Hallo,
habe die Antwort auf meine eigene Frage selbst gefunden.
Hier im Forum: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1342
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Harti (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo!

Im Frühling ist es eigentlich normal mit den Fadenalgen.
Sie sind da wenn genügend Nährstoffe da sind.
Das Wasser kann da auch völlig OK sein.

Zum entfernen empfehle ich Technikmäßig den I-Tronic.
Das Gerät funzt echt super dagegen und Angst um deine Fische brauchst du nicht zu haben.
Nur der Preis ist hoch für das Gerät.
Besser und billiger ist es aber sie mechanisch zu entfernen. Also einfach aufrollern .
Das geht mit der Algenhexe von Dennerle sehr gut.
Ist ein sehr praktisches Gerät.--> http://www.fadenalgen.com/
Von Chemie rate ich dir ab, ebenso ander Wasserzugaben zu verwenden.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Wissenswertes:

Selbst wenn Sie dem Ideal eines nährstoffarmen Teiches schon sehr nahe sind und klares Wasser im Teich haben - die Fadenalgen lassen sich dadurch noch lange nicht beeindrucken - sie wachsen meist munter weiter. Besser gesagt: Kaum dass Schwebealgen verschwunden sind und das Wasser sich geklärt hat, kommen die Fadenalgen. Denn Fadenalgen lieben Sonnenlicht und das bekommen sie im klaren Wasser viel mehr. Oft bilden sie unästhetische Watten von ineinander verflochtenen Fäden die das optische Erscheinungsbild eines Teichs empfindlich stören - der Teich sieht ungepflegt aus. Aufgrund ihrer Konsistenz werden Fadenalgen auch manchmal Wattealgen genannt. 


Für viele Teichbesitzer kommt eine chemische Bekämpfung nicht in Frage, sie setzen auf mechanische Entfernung der Fadenalgen, kombiniert mit permanentem Nährstoffentzug und Nährstoffkonkurrenz für die Algen. Achten Sie darauf, dass dem Teich keine unnötige Nährstoffe zugeführt werden (Laub, Erde, Dünger, zu viel Fischfutter). Eine ausreichende Bepflanzung sorgt für Nährstoffkonkurrenz. Dabei ist der Mix zwischen reinen Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfbeetpflanzen wichtig. Ganz entscheidend ist jedoch: Nährstoffe werden nicht verbraucht, sondern befinden sich in einem Kreislauf. Nutzen Sie deshalb alle Möglichkeiten des Nährstoffentzugs. __ Wuchernde Pflanzen, welke Blätter und Fadenalgen abernten. Durch Absammeln bekämpfen sie Fadenalgen auf eine ökologisch vollkommen unbedenkliche Art und Weise. Mit den Algen werden dem Teich Nährstoffe entzogen, ein erneutes Algenwachstum wird gebremst. Das funktioniert gut bei kleineren Teichen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lotharw (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo ihr Algenkiller

ich habe seit ca. 8 Jahren in einem 21000 Liter-Teich 37 Koi (die hälfte ist über 50 cm lang)
füttere Wöchentlich 5 Kg Karpfen-Intensiv-Futter und habe weder Schwebe noch Fadenalgen.

Ich benutze keine I-Tronik oder sonstige Mittel.


Was mache ich falsch ?  

mfg
lothar


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Lothar,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.*

Das ist ja super für dich, das du keine Probleme mit Algen hast.  

Aber wenn du das doch so gut im Griff hast, vllt. kannst du ja mal deinen Teich samt Filteranlage und sonstiger Technik hier vorstellen?! 
Weil denjenigen, die Probleme mit Algen haben ist mit "allgemeinen" Aussagen nicht wirklich geholfen.

Außerdem sind wir immer neugierig auf Fotos und Vorstellungen von anderen/neuen Usern.


----------



## jrewing4 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich habe mich mit meinem Frauchen besprochen und wahrscheinlich werden wir ein solches Gerät nicht kaufen. Das Innenleben kann je nach gebrauch schon nach 2 Monaten verschlissen sein.
Außerdem ist lt. Herstellerangabe der Einsatz eines solchen Gerätes wegen den Kupfermineralien für Weichtiere, also __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln fatal und die Fische könnten in der ersten Tagen eine Schreckreaktion bekommen.
Gute Nacht
Steffen

P.S. Besucht mich doch einmal unter www.himbeerranch.de


----------



## StefanS (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Zum entfernen empfehle ich Technikmäßig den I-Tronic.
> Das Gerät funzt echt super dagegen und Angst um deine Fische brauchst du nicht zu haben.



Hallo Harti,

verstehe ich nicht: Warum muss man keine Angst um Fische haben ? Das Gerät setzt dem Teichwasser reichlich Kupferionen zu. Kupfer ist ein reines Zellgift, das keinen Unteschied macht, welche Zellen es nun vergiftet/abtötet. Ausserdem werden die Kupferionen auch nicht "abgebaut", sondern konzentrieren sich im Wasser. Warum also sollte ausgerechnet die I-Tronic ungefährlich sein ? Einmal abgesehen davon, dass ich alle biologischen und chemischen Waffen im Teich für überflüsig erachte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harti (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Mein Nachbar hat so ein Gerät seit 2 Jahren und ich sehe wie es funktioniert 
Es kommt auch zu keiner Überdosis(Werte werden beobachtet) oder zu Fischsterben.
Zum Anfang waren die Fische etwas verschreckt, aber nach einer Woche war das vergessen.
Er hat das Gerät nur auf Minnimum laufen, oder sogar ganz aus.
Zum Anfang hat er natürlich das Gerät verstärkt eingesetzt und der Erfolg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.
Er hat bisher noch kein Verschleißteil wechseln müssen.

@lotharw

Fadenalgen schleppt man sich ein und die dann ganz weg bekommen, ist für viele ein Problem.
Vor allem Leute mit wenig Wasservolumen, Überbesatz und zu wenig Filtervolumen.
Ich hab auch im Frühjahr ein par Fadenalgen am obern Rand beim Skimmerauslauf und an der Seerose, die ich aber mechanisch entferne und die dann von selber verschwinden wenn es Richtung Sommer geht.


----------



## lotharw (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Harti,

ich habe nur 21000 Teichvolumen,37 Koi,Filtervolumen 1200 Liter,KEINE I-Tronik
und keine Algen.
Hab nur ein Vortex,Patronenfilter,25-Watt-UVC,Pflanzenfilter und 3 cm Sand als Bodengrund.

Es geht auch ohne,OHNE die Gefahr daß mir die Koi an Kupfervergiftung eingehen.


mfg
lothar


----------



## StefanS (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Fadenalgen schleppt man sich ein und die dann ganz weg bekommen, ist für viele ein Problem.



Hallo Harti,

also das ist nun wirklich und in jeder Hinsicht unkorrekt. Man muss nichts einschleppen, um Fadenalgen zu bekommen. Deren Sporen sind allgegenwärtig (Luft, Erdreich, Wasser...) - massenweise. Damit Fadenalgen gedeihen, braucht es nur die richtigen Wachstumsbedingungen.

Und Lothar ? Lothar ist bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, präsent in allen möglichen Foren (mag sein, dass er jetzt eine Heimat verloren hat  ). Die Sache mit den 5 kg Futter wöchentlich auf 21 m³ Wasser mit dramatischem Koi-Überbesatz behauptet er landauf, landab - die allerwenigsten nehmen das noch für bare Münze. Es gibt auch Leute, die haben schon seinen total veralgten Teich bewundern dürfen und die Erklärung zu hören bekommen, dass er experimentiert  .

Ich glaube es einfach nicht und beantworte die Frage, was er falsch macht, dahingehend: Er sollte halt die Wahrheit sagen oder unanfechtbare Belege einstellen (oder willkürlich Augenzeugen zulassen).

Weshalb ich vergleichsweise heftig reagieren ? Ich hatte mit Lothar und seiner "Kompetenz in Algen" schon diverse Probleme und war froh, dass er ein anderes, von mir nicht (mehr) frequentiertes Forum mit seiner Anwesenheit beehrte. So blieben mir Diskussionen erspart, weshalb 5 kg Futter/Woche und 37 kackende Karpfen kein Problem sein sollen, durchaus aber Depotdünger im Wurzelbereich von Seerosen... Muss ich nicht haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Doppelte Grußformel entfernt.


----------



## lotharw (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Stefan,

einige die hier angemeldet sind haben meinen Teich gesehen,frag diese Leute mal.
z.B. die Gäste beim letzten TT 


Ich hab noch KEINEN vor meine Türe stehen lassen.


Nur wer Experimentiert kann Behauptungen überprüfen.


Aber wenn ich dir ein Dorn im Auge bin,ich kann mich auch im Forum zurückhalten oder gehen,ganz wie du es wünscht.

Meine Heimat habe ich nicht verloren,....org war nie meine Heimat,wenn du das meinst.


mfg
lothar


----------



## StefanS (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Lothar,

was ich möchte, darauf kommt es hier wirklich nicht an. Die Sache mit den 21 m³, 37 ausgewachsenen Koi und 5 kg Futter/Woche hat allerdings schon einen Bart und wird auch durch Wiederholung nicht richtiger.

Interessieren würde mich wirklich, ob Du der Lothar aus Wertheim bist, der unter anderem die Behauptung aufstellt, dass 5 (nicht näher definierte) Filter parallel geschaltet 100 % vom „Dreck“ (sorry, ist nicht meine Wortwahl) herausfiltern, hintereinander geschaltet aber gerade einmal 2/3.

Keine Ahnung, wie das denn gelaufen sein soll: Neues Mitglied, aber massenweise Besucher vom letzten TT (welchem ??) kennen Deinen Teich schon ?! Egal: Auch, wenn man sich für Kois nicht interessiert, kann man beruhigt feststellen, dass 37 ausgewachsene Koi (und weitere schlappe 200 Elritzen ?) auf 21 m³ und 5 kg Futter/Woche ein echtes Problem verursachen – mit anderen Worten kein guter Ratschlag. Auch komme ich nicht mit einer Fläche von 40 m² und 21 m³ bei Koibesatz klar, das kommt doch alles nicht hin !

Ich schlage vor, wir gehen uns aus dem Weg: Ich werde mich des Kommentars zu Deinen Beiträgen in Sachen Koi enthalten, Du lässt mich bei naturnahen Teichen, Pflanzen, Teichbewohner (sofern nicht Fische) in Ruhe. Schwierig wird es wie immer in einer gewissen Grauzone, die in unser beider Interessengebiet fällt. Da werden wir dann schon einmal aneinander geraten. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lotharw (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin der lothar aus Wertheim,aber mit den 5 Filtern paralell liegst du gewaltig daneben.
Ich habe ein Vortex,einen Patronenfilter,eine UVC und einen IM Teich eingebauten Pflanzenfilter.(wie in "Nishikigoi"beschrieben)

Schau dir mal an wie Friedhelm`s Freund seine Koi hällt,in einem Kinderbadebecken.Bei dem geht es auch ohne Probleme.

Oder AndreasG vor dem Umbau zu einen Größeren Teich.

Suche,und du wirst finden.

Es geht,nicht nur bei mir,es gibt noch viel Beispiele.

Aber wenn bei dir nur die Allgemeine Lehrmeinung zählt,mir solls recht sein.


mfg
lothar


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist ein Forum in dem Anfänger und fortgeschrittene Hobbyisten (gern auch berufliche Fachleute) ihrem Hobby nachgehen und ihr Wissen austauschen können.
Ich und sicherlich auch viele andere User fänden es gut, wenn die Diskussionen (egal bei welchen Thema) fair und auf der fachlichen Ebene bleiben würden.
Da dürft Ihr Euch gern das Wissen "um die Ohren hauen" solange es im vernünftigen Rahmen bleibt. 
Wie überall im Leben gibt es auch in einem Forum Menschen, mit denen kann man halt mehr und andere mit denen kann man weniger gut. That's life.
Aber sich dadurch das Hobby vermiesen lassen oder sich ein anderes Forum suchen? Never ever! 

@Lothar

Um das jetzt ein für alle Mal richtig zu klären. Bist Du nun der LotharGehlhaar von Koi.de mit eigenem Forum usw.? 
Dieser wohnt allerdings laut seinem Profil dort in Bremen/Ritterhude und nicht in Wertheim.


----------



## lotharw (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Annett,

ich bin lothar aus Wertheim,mit Lothar Gehlhaar habe ich NICHTS gemeinsam.
Man beachte die Schreibweiße,lothar und Lothar.
In einigen Foren bin ich schon mit ihm "zusammengerumpelt".
Aber egal.

Ich arbeite haupsächlich daran,die abbauprodukte des Filter in Gasform aus dem Teichwasser zu entfernen.Und das ohne viel aufwand.
Bei "der-teich.de",im forum  und auf der HP sind Bilder von meinem Filter,einem Schlamm-Muli-Nachbau,einem Abschäumer,Koi,Teich und so weiter.

Da bin ich fast täglich im Forum und im Chat,die nach meiner Meinung dort maßgeblichen Leute kenne ich fast alle persönlich.


Ich bin NICHT Lothar Gehlhaar.


mfg
lothar


----------



## jrewing4 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*



			
				jrewing4 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist lt. Herstellerangabe der Einsatz eines solchen Gerätes wegen den Kupfermineralien für Weichtiere, also __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln fatal und die Fische könnten in der ersten Tagen eine Schreckreaktion bekommen.



Hallo Leute,
ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe Ihm von der Hestellerangabe im Internet erzählt. Wir haben dann auch gleich eine Packung aufgerissen und die Gebrauchsanweisung studiert. Schon ein bisschen blöd, zuerst schreiben die, es besteht keine Gefahr für die Pflanzen und andere Lebewesen und dann wird praktisch ganz am Schluß dieser wirklich ausführlichen Anleitung doch noch mal vor den Folgen für Weichtiere gewarnt.
Mein Händler hat sich nur etwas gewundert, weil ein Kollege von Ihm dieses Gerät in seinem Showbecken einsetzt, in dem 100 Muscheln sind. Er will auf jeden Fall noch einmal mit dem Hersteller sprechen.
MfG
Steffen

P.S. Besucht mich doch einmal unter www.himbeerranch.de


----------



## StefanS (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Lothar,

zunächst bitte einmal um Entschuldigung, weil ich Dich für Lothar Gelhaar gehalten habe (wobei mir unterschiedliche Schreibweise gerade nicht als taugliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal erscheint, sondern als täuschend).

Ja, ich bin der Auffassung, dass 37 ausgewachsene Koi und 200 Elritzen auf 21000 Liter Wasser ein grober Hälterungsfehler sind. Dass weiterhin die Behauptung, die Abbauprodukte von Filtern in Gasform entweichen zu lassen, ohne knallharten, nachvollziehbaren Background mit entsprechenden Fakten Humbug sind.

Ich hatte zwar fälschlicherweise in Erinnerung, dass Du "Filter" parallel schalten wolltest, Du hast aber von Filterkammern geschrieben. Das ändert aber an der Sache nichts. Ich zitiere einmal ais der-teich.de:

"Bei mehreren Kammern hintereinander angeordnet: 

Jede Kammer kann 20 % rausfiltern. 

es kommen an der ersten Kammer 100 % "Dreck" an, 20 % werden rausgefiltert= 80 % 
2.) Kammer 
es kommen 80 % an,20 % der 80 % werden rausgefiltert = 64 % 
3.) Kammer 
es kommen 64 % an,20 % der 64 % werden rausgefilteert = 51,5 % 

Und so weiter 


Bei mehreren Kammern nebeneinander angeordnet: 

Jede Kammer kann 20 % rausfiltern. 

1.) Kammer 100 % "Dreck" kommt an,20 % wird herausgefiltert 
2.) Kammer 100 % "Dreck" kommt an,20 % wird herausgefiltert 
3.) Kammer dito 

3 x 20 % = 60 % 
100 % - 60 % = 40 % "

Egal, ob Filter oder Filterkammer: Du behauptest, bei hintereinandergeschalteten Elemente 2/3 des "Drecks" entfernen zu können, bei parallel geschalteten Elementen (also einer einzigen, dafür fünfmal so grossen Kammer) aber 100%. Entschuldige, aber auch da bleibst Du jeden Erklärungsversuch dieser erstaunlichen Behauptung schuldig.

Aber ich äussere mich zu einem Gebiet, auf dem ich Dir aus dem Weg gehen wollte: Filtertechnik. Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass die Behauptung, ausserordentlich belastetes Teichwasser mit ein wenig traditioneller Filtertechnik beliebig reinigen zu können, überheblicher Unfug ist (und hier lesen viele Anfänger, die nur allzu begierig solche Wunderdinge aufnehmen).

Natürlich interessiert mich nicht nur die allgemeine Lehrmeinung. Aber ein Minimum an Substanz zusätzlich zur durch nichts bewiesenen Behauptung darf es schon sein. Aber wir können das Thema Filter auch ganz bleiben lassen, Hauptsache, es wird Anfängern nicht irgendwelches Voodoo-Zeugs serviert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lotharw (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Stefan,

steht da nicht dabei daß es nur ein Beispiel ist ?

Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen daß viele hintereinander geschaltete Filterbecken mit unterschiedlicher Filtertechnik nicht so wirkungvoll sind wie ein Filterbecken mit einer Filtertechnik.


mg
lothar


----------



## jrewing4 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Algen sind gerade im Frühjahr für eine kurze Zeit völlig normal im Teich. Sie sind in der Nährstoffverwertung wesentlich schneller und effektiver (bei niedrigeren Temperaturen) als die höheren Pflanzen. Und das ist gut so... ohne Algen würden viele Fische kaum Winter und Frühjahr überstehen.



Hallo Leute,
wir sind wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Die Wasserpflanzen sind gewachsen wie die Sa.... und obwohl meine Mutter die Fische sehr, sehr gut gefüttert hat, haben wir eher weniger Fadenalgen als vor 2 Wochen, z. T. sind sie schon abgestorben.
Es ist so gekommen, wie Du mir das prophezeiht hast.
Damit hat sich auch der Kauf dieses Gerätes erledigt.
MfG
Steffen


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fadenalgenvernichtung mit Kupferionen*

Hallo Steffen,

da sieht man es mal wieder.... das Wichtigste bei einem Teich ist immer noch die Geduld. 
Und wenn man einige Zeit in den Urlaub fährt, dann hat der Teich auch seine Ruhe/Urlaub  

Für den Preis des Gerätes kannst Du Dir ja jetzt was anderes kaufen... vielleicht noch ein paar hübsche Teichpflänzchen oder eine Topfrose für die Mutter


----------

